# Ur-Quattro hood ???



## nic2k4 (Nov 27, 2004)

HI, I would like to know if the hood of an audi 5000 is the same as the URQ one. I know that the coupe gt and the audi 4000 is the same.

thanks
nic


----------



## URQ (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: Ur-Quattro hood ??? (nic2k4)*

No the 5000 hood will not fit it is a much larger hood.


----------



## nic2k4 (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: Ur-Quattro hood ??? (URQ)*

OK


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Ur-Quattro hood ??? (nic2k4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nic2k4* »_HI, I would like to know if the hood of an audi 5000 is the same as the URQ one. I know that the coupe gt and the audi 4000 is the same.

thanks
nic

The URQ hood is the same as the 4000/CGT.


----------

